# Forum rejecting editing.



## truepurple

For some reason I often get this when editing my posts, but never when originally making the post.


> Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.
> 
> Please make sure your content does not have any of these:
> @ - in email addresses
> links
> other URLs
> images



What's wrong with links? Being able to post links can be crucial sometimes.  Well when originally posting links the forum doesn't seem to have a problem with links, just when editing.

But I have posts that have nothing of the above and it still will give me this message.

Take this post. http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/shikashi.3052375/#post-15432480 some how I accidentally messed up with quoting and it's a BBC code disaster at the end. But I can not edit my own post to fix this because of this stupid error message. Even though there is no "email addressses, links, other urls or images" 

P.S. Funny how links, urls, and images are described separately. Short of uploading a file, they are all the exact same thing. And uploaded files can be stopped at that stage.


----------



## truepurple

P.S.S I said I messed up with the quoting, but I don't see how, I don't even see a quote button. I was just copy pasting the beginning of the quote tag with name and manually making the end tag. Yet somehow all those quote end tags at the bottom appeared, a real mystery to me.  Also, I can not edit my OP of this thread either, probably because of the necessary link..


----------



## Cagey

The post you link to contains the URLs of the quoted posts.
In addition, the copied names are links to the profile pages of those members.


----------



## mkellogg

This new forum software sends any posts with links by "new" users to be moderated.  Usually the moderators see the post and quickly approve it.  However, when you edit a post, it can't be hidden, so you just get an error message. 

The good news: this has cut down on spam dramatically.  The bad news is that it is annoying for users like you.

We had temporarily redefined "new users" to be users with less than 30 posts to combat some aggressive spammers.  I've just set that back down to 10, so you shouldn't have this trouble again. You should be able to edit your posts right now.


----------



## truepurple

How come it was rejecting editing on a post with no link?

OK, when I go to edit now, it doesn't give me a error message when I submit, but the post doesn't change either.  I tried multiple times with page refreshing to no avail.


----------



## Cagey

> How come it was rejecting editing on a post with no link?



Please read post #3 in this thread.
The copied names contain URL links:
e.g.;
*truepurple*
= [SIZE=4][B][URL='http://forum.wordreference.com/members/truepurple.745429/']truepurple[/URL][/B][/SIZE]

The quoted posts do as well.


----------



## truepurple

Oh I see, well it was frustrating that copy paste was bringing all that over, I didn't want it to, but there didn't seem to be a way to stop it.

I figured out what the deal was, it wasn't that my edits weren't working, but that the forum code was readding  the /quote /quote /quote at the end of the post after I removed them. I corrected a few BBC code errors I made earlier in the post and the forum stopped adding the extra /quotes at the end. 

But because it was adding these extra /quotes, it was alot harder to find the errors than it would normally be. Along with it copy pasting more than it should, this makes for a annoying pushy forum.

Could we please get a quote button for quoting a specific part of text? Also, a option to switch over to BBC code so changes made by the buttons show as code, and not as the actual change could be nice.


----------



## Cagey

truepurple said:


> Could we please get a quote button for quoting a specific part of text?


 If you select a section of the text that you want to quote, you will see a pop-up with the option '+Quote'.  When you select that option, the link 'Insert quotes' appears in the reply box.  When you click that link, a pop-up appears that shows you the quotes you have selected. (You can select multiple quotes).  Then you confirm that you want to keep those quotes and they appear in the reply box.

That is how I produced the quotation that appears in this post.


----------



## truepurple

But that's too many steps. Could it please be made so that "+quote" just directly puts it in? And/or a button that puts quote /quote around highlighted text within your post?


----------



## Peterdg

truepurple said:


> But that's too many steps. 1) Could it please be made so that "+quote" just directly puts it in? 2) And/or a button that puts quote /quote around highlighted text within your post?


1) If, in the pop-up box, you select "reply" instead of "+quote", it will exactly do that.

2) If you use normal copy/paste, there is a "quote" function. First copy/paste the text you want to quote into your post, then select that text and then press the icon right of the smiley icon. A menu will display where you can select "Quote".


----------



## Cagey

truepurple said:


> But that's too many steps. Could it please be made so that "+quote" just directly puts it in? And/or a button that puts quote /quote around highlighted text within your post?


 As Peterdg says,  the 'Reply' link will put the entire post in the answer box. If you want only part of the post, you can remove the part you don't want.


----------



## Peterdg

Cagey said:


> If you want only part of the post, you can remove the part you don't want.


You don't even have to do that. To make the quote out of your post, I just selected that part within your post. Then there is also a pop-up that appears and that says "+Quote|Reply". If one then clicks reply, then only the selected text will appear as a quote in one's own post.


----------



## truepurple

Thanks, this information helps alot.  

But peter, I mean putting text I write into a new post, into quotes, like if you were quoting from memory rather then from the post above you. Some button that put quote text quote/ around your highlighted text. If I highlight text here as I write, no quote/reply pop up shows.


----------



## Drake15

truepurple said:


> Thanks, this information helps alot.
> 
> But peter, I mean putting text I write into a new post, into quotes, like if you were quoting from memory rather then from the post above you. Some button that put quote text quote/ around your highlighted text. If I highlight text here as I write, no quote/reply pop up shows.



There's a button like that if you click the one to the right of the smiley face:







It's hidden from view (don't know why). Highlight the text you want quoted and then click the button.


----------



## Peterdg

I was typing an answer but I saw that Drake15 just gave you the perfect answer. (That's another nice feature of this new forum software: if, while you are typing your own reply, someone else is faster than you, the forum will tell you there is a new post in the thread you are currently responding to and it gives you the possibility to look at that response. Nice!)


----------



## Gym888

Hi I'm getting this error message too. Can't complete a sentence without this message popping up every time.

*The following error occurred:*
Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator. 

Please make sure your content does not have any of these:
@ - in email addresses
links
other URLs
images

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## PaulQ

The answer is in #4:





mkellogg said:


> We had temporarily redefined "new users" to be users with less than 30 posts to combat some aggressive spammers. I've just set that back down to 10, so you shouldn't have this trouble again. You should be able to edit your posts right now.


I see you have 7 posts.


----------



## Cagey

As for those of you who are having trouble even though your posts don't have any of the content the 'Warning' cautions you against, the administrator may need to make an adjustment.  

He watches this forum closely, so will probably see this thread Monday, if not sooner.


----------



## Gym888

PaulQ said:


> The answer is in #4:I see you have 7 posts.


So basically if I post 3 more times, the "new users" will be lifted.....


----------



## Gym888

Cagey said:


> As for those of you who are having trouble even though your posts don't have any of the content the 'Warning' cautions you against, the administrator may need to make an adjustment.
> 
> He watches this forum closely, so will probably see this thread Monday, if not sooner.



Thanks did send a message from the "contact us" form page.


----------



## mkellogg

Gym888 said:


> What am I doing wrong here?


We had made a change in our spam filter and I see that this caused your edit to be rejected.  I've backed that change out and you should be able to edit.


----------



## Gym888

mkellogg said:


> We had made a change in our spam filter and I see that this caused your edit to be rejected.  I've backed that change out and you should be able to edit.


Thanks for the help. Will try again.


----------

